# Crystal



## Dazza_devil (7/3/10)

> Pedigree: Crystal is a triploid aroma-type cultivar, developed from the German Hallertau aroma hop variety with primary contributions from Cascade, Brewer's Gold and Early Green. Released in 1993 to the hop industry. Crystal is a half-sister of Mt. Hood and Liberty.
> Maturity: Mid-season
> Pickability/Drying/Baling: Good
> Cone-Structure: Medium-sized fairly neat cone
> Lupulin: Moderately abundant, nor. It is spicier than Hallertau (cinnamon, black pepper, and nutmeg). Substitutes: any Hallertau variety, Mount Hood, Liberty.mal yellow color





> Aroma: Mild, spicy & flowery
> Alpha Acids: 3.5 – 5.5% w/w
> Beta Acids: 4.5 – 6.5% w/w
> Co-Humulone: 20 – 26% of alpha acids
> ...





> Genteel, continental lady meets American belle with a delicate blend of spices and flowers. Low bittering value adds to the charm. Craft brewers love her style.





> . It is spicier than Hallertau (cinnamon, black pepper, and nutmeg). Substitutes: any Hallertau variety, Mount Hood, Liberty.


*MOD: *Post edited by Lord Raja Goomba I, to ensure hop descriptions are at the start of each topic. Original post is below:

Evenin Brewers,

I'm thinking of using Crystal hops for aroma in an American IPA, possibly dry hopping with them.
I've tried Cascade, love it and about to put in another APA using it for flavour and aroma.
I'm also planning an American IPA and don't want the brews to have a similar flavour or hop aroma. Just going through CB's hop selection and found Crystal, which looks interesting. It doesn't recommend them for an American Ale but I'm tempted to use them anyway. I have Magnum for bittering.
Anyone tried them and what did you think of them? Are they contrasting to Cascade in aroma?

Cheers.


----------



## bum (7/3/10)

Pretty sure this one is somehow related to cascade, innit?

I understand it comes across more noble hop-like so yeah, it probably is different enough but maybe not the best choice for a by-the-books AIPA. If you like the sound of it you should give it a bash though. Only one way to find out.


----------



## Dazza_devil (7/3/10)

Perhaps I could use the Magnum for Aroma in the IPA and get another bittering hop or might go with Galena perhaps.
There's not a lot of info around on Crystal, maybe I'll try it in something else sometime.


----------



## bum (7/3/10)

Leave the magnum for bittering - it is easily my favourite bittering hop for this style. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Dazza_devil (8/3/10)

bum said:


> Leave the magnum for bittering - it is easily my favourite bittering hop for this style. Lovely stuff.




Good idea bum, I'll get some Citra to go with it for a try.


----------



## O'Henry (8/3/10)

Crystal is the sole hop in Rogue's Brutal Bitter/IPA. Been a while since I had it, but I did enjoy it. Have another on the shelf for this week sometime. Maybe you could order one from one of the beer shops that do mail order.


----------



## bum (8/3/10)

They use Williamette now too. Did not know that used to be the sole hop for that one. It is a tops beer. I'm inclined towards recanting on my earlier implication that it might not be suitable.


----------



## O'Henry (8/3/10)

If you called around maybe the bottle shops that stock Rogues could check the bottle for the ingredients. Maybe there are a few still around with crystal only. Brendanos, if you are reading, please walk over to the shelf and check for us...

Edit: It seems a few of the Rogue's that were single hop beers (Yellow Snow, Brutal) now use Willamette as well. Could they be subbing this in as a bittering hop since it is from their own farm?


----------



## Dazza_devil (8/3/10)

But is it anything like Cascade?


----------



## O'Henry (8/3/10)

I see your point, we did get a little distracted. 

I'm going to say no. I drank a late hopped cascade beer in the same hour as the Brutal and I'd say the cascade had way more citrus punch. I'll take this for the team though and put the Brutal in the fridge to drink this week. Will let you know what I think. 

There are of course other people who could answer the question quite quickly, but I fear they have already trotted off to bedfordshire.


----------



## bum (8/3/10)

To my palate they are definitely distinct enough to contrast each other (now that I've been told I have tasted it a few times before). Rogue's Brutal Bitter is one of the few beers I will buy every time I see it (bought one today, in fact).


----------



## Dazza_devil (8/3/10)

O said:


> Or flaked somewhere.
> Thanks, I'll sleep on it and see what comes up in the morrow


----------



## newguy (8/3/10)

It's been a while since I used crystal hops but I do remember them being similar to Hallertau/Tettnang. Definitely German-like, floral, some pepper, but no citrus character like cascade.

If you're up to it, I find that a mixture of European and American hops late in an APA or IPA is to die for. Mix your crystal about 65% crystal / 35% with an American variety for a different (and very good) combo. I've also done this with an americanised Alt with good results.


----------



## Dazza_devil (21/6/10)

Well I finally got around to putting that American IPA in yesterday using Magnum and Crystal hops. I would have to say that the Crystal hops have the most delicious aroma that I've experienced from a hop pellet and nothing like Cascade. Quite a pungent almost fruity, spicey, zesty aroma indeed.
Here's my schedule for a 27 litre brew,
Estimated IBU's - 55
35g Magnum @ 60 mins
30g Crystal @ 20 mins
30g Crystal @ 5 mins
I'll be dry hopping with another 30g in a few days and really looking forward to the end result.
The smell coming from the fermenter is to die for with 1272 fernenting away @ 17 degrees C.


----------



## Yob (20/8/14)

Necro.. Still doesnt seem to be heaps about on this Hop..

I had a whiff last night and the aroma was amazing, sharp, pungent... Defo going to cube it in a few weeks,

Damn, so many hops, so little time -_-

Ive got my Heull Melon to Ferment, My Mandarina Bavaria is just finished, ready for CC and I think Ive also got another experimental somewhere...


----------



## vykuza (20/8/14)

I brewed an IPA with Crystal (and Kohatu, Simcoe) and dry hopped with Crystal. It's really, really nice! I'll be using it again. Mixture of citrus and pink peppercorn.


----------



## Yob (8/9/14)

What was the grist you used Nick? I think with my next cubes I'll have a Crystal/(TBD)


----------

